# Batch Program soll per CMD abfragen welcher Pfad verwendet werden soll!?



## Brain-Game (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
mein Problem sieht so aus das ich gerade versuche eine Batch Datei zu schreiben die Dateien und Programme aus einem Ordner z.B. auf den Desktop kopieren soll. Mein Problem ist es das ich eine Abfrage einbauen möchte wo man den Pfad angeben muss wo die Datei gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## SimonG (16. Juli 2014)

Du bist doch schon ziemlich nah dran. Versuchs mal damit:

```
set /p DESTINATION=Wohin soll kopiert werden? 
copy "C:\\irgend\eine\Datei.Endung" %DESTINATION%
```


----------



## Malkolm (16. Juli 2014)

Am einfachsten würde man das wohl über einen übergebenen Parameter lösen können ala

if %1!==! goto ende
copy "source" %1
:ende

%1, %2 ... enthalten die übergeben parameter beim aufruf der Datei.


Im allgemeinen empfehle ich dir aber die Verwendung einer Scriptsprache (z.B. python, perl,...) oder direkt c. Alternativ auch die Powershell unter Windows, welche dank .net wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten hat (auch für solche dinge sinnvolle) als DOS standard


----------



## Brain-Game (17. Juli 2014)

Perfekt mit dem Vorschlag von SimonG hat es funktioniert, und danke auch an Malkolm wessen Vorschlag ich zu spät gesehen habe. 
Mfg  Jan


----------

